# اذا كان عقلك بتحمل دخول الى هذا الموضوع(اضخم واعظم مجموعة كتب ميكانيك بالتاريخ)



## mjdk2007 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ....هي يا شباب اضخم واعظم مجموعة كتب ميكانيك بالتاريخ:8: :8: :8: هي الان بين يديكم والمطلوب فقط انو تحملون على جهازك وتدعو لي ان يعتقني الله من النيران بحسنة هذا العمل ..وعلى فكرة هي اول دي في دي ولسا في دي في ديات كتيرة على الطريق:8: :8: :8: وهذا بالطبع حصري وفقط على ملتقنا ملتقى المهندسين العرب ....:20: :20: :20: 
بالطبع مثلما تعلمون انه يجب عليكم تنزيل كل الاجزاء في ملف واحد وبعدين تفتحون 
وان شاء الله الامة الاسلامية ستنهض قريبا وقريبا جدا ان شاء الله ...والسلام عليكم

Adams-Brainerd-Martin-Smith-Wagener - Fortran 90 Handbook - Complete ANSI-ISO Reference [McGraw-Hill 1992].pdf
ASHRAE_Handbooks_1997-2000.ISO
Barnetts Bicycle Repair Manual.pdf
Bass, Michael - Handbook Of Optics Vol1 2nd Ed [McGraw-Hill 1995].pdf
Bates R.J. - Optical Switching And Networking Handbook [Mcgraw-Hill 2001].pdf
Bishop, Robert H. - The Mechatronics Handbook [CRC Press 2002].pdf
Blackwell GR, Electronic Packaging Handbook [CRC Press 2000].rar
Brockenbrough & Merritt - Structural Steel Designer'S Handbook 3rd ed 1171p [McGraw Hill 1999].pdf
Brockenbrough & Merritt - Structural Steel Designer'S Handbook 3rd ed 1201p [McGraw Hill 1999].pdf
Brockenbrough & Merritt - Structural Steel Designer'S Handbook 3rd Ed [McGraw Hill 1999].rar
Bronzino - The Biomedical Engineering Handbook 2nd Ed [CRC 2000].zip
Burton-Sharpe-Jenkins-Bossanyi - Wind Energy Handbook [Wiley 2001].pdf
Cheeke J.D.N. - Fundamentals and Applications of Ultrasonic Waves [CRC 2002].zip
Chen & Liew - The Civil Engineering Handbook, 2nd Ed [CRC Press 2003].pdf
Chen - VLSI Handbook [CRC Press 1999].zip
Chen, W.F. & Scawthorn C. - Earthquake Engineering Handbook [CRC Press 2003].zip
Chung, Christopher A. - Simulation Modeling Handbook, A Practical Approach [CRC Press 2004].pdf
Cox & Reid - The Theory of the Design of Experiments [CRC Press 2001].pdf
Crowe & Feinberg - Design for Reliability [CRC Press 2001].pdf
Davis & Yen - Systems Analysis And Design [CRC Press 1998].zip
Davis W.S. & Yen D.C. - Information System Consultants Handbook Systems Analysis And Design [CRC Press 1999].pdf
Delleur, Jacques W. - Handbook of Groundwater Engineering [CRC 1999].zip
DOE Fundamentals Handbook - Thermodynamics, Heat Transfer and Fluid Flow Vol 1.pdf
DOE Fundamentals Handbook - Thermodynamics, Heat Transfer and Fluid Flow Vol 2.pdf
DOE Fundamentals Handbook - Thermodynamics, Heat Transfer and Fluid Flow Vol 3.pdf
DOE Fundamentals Handbook - Thermodynamics, Heat Transfer and Fluid Flow.pdf
DOE Fundamentals Handbook - Thermodynamics, Heat Transfer, and Fluid Flow - Vol 1 of 3 - h1012v1a.pdf
DOE Fundamentals Handbook - Thermodynamics, Heat Transfer, and Fluid Flow - Vol 2 of 3 - h1012v2.pdf
DOE-HDBK-1010-92 Fundamentals Handbook - Classical Physics [DOE 1992].pdf
DOE-HDBK-10111-92 -DOE Fundamentals Handbook, Electrical Science vol 1 [DOE 1992].pdf
DOE-HDBK-10111-92 -DOE Fundamentals Handbook, Electrical Science vol 2 [DOE 1992].pdf
DOE-HDBK-10111-92 -DOE Fundamentals Handbook, Electrical Science vol 3 [DOE 1992].pdf
DOE-HDBK-10111-92 -DOE Fundamentals Handbook, Electrical Science vol 4 [DOE 1992].pdf
DOE-HDBK-10131-92 - Fundamentals Handbook Instrumentation and Control vol 1 [DOE 1992].pdf
DOE-HDBK-10131-92 - Fundamentals Handbook Instrumentation and Control vol 2 [DOE 1992].pdf
DOE-HDBK-10141-92 Fundamentals Handbook Mathematics Vol 1 of 2 [DOE 1992].pdf
DOE-HDBK-10151-93 - Fundamentals of Chemistry Vol 1 of 2 [DOE 1993].pdf
DOE-HDBK-10152-93 - Fundamentals of Chemistry Vol 2 of 2 [DOE 1993].pdf
DOE-HDBK-10171-93 - Fundamentals Handbook - Material Science - Vol 1 of 2 [DOE 1993].pdf
DOE-HDBK-10172-93 - Fundamentals Handbook - Material Science - Vol 2 of 2 [DOE 1993].pdf
DOE-HDBK-10181-93 - Diesel Engine Fundamentals.pdf
DOE-HDBK-10181-93 - DOE Fundamentals Handbook, Mechanical Science vol 1 [DOE 1993].pdf
DOE-HDBK-10181-93 - DOE Fundamentals Handbook, Mechanical Science vol 2 [DOE 1993].pdf
DOE-HDBK-10191-93 - Atomic and Nuclear Physics.pdf
DOE-HDBK-10191-93 - Fundamentals Handbook Nuclear Physics [DOE 1993].pdf
DOE-HDBK-1100-96 - Fundamentals Handbook Chemical Process Hazards Analysis [DOE 1996].pdf
Dorf, Richard C. - The Computer Engineering Handbook [CRC Press 2002].pdf
Dorf, Richard C. - The Electrical Engineering Handbook 1st ed [CRC Press 1999].pdf
Dorf, Richard C. - The Electrical Engineering Handbook [CRC Press 2000].zip
Earley-Sargent-Sheehan-Caloggero - NEC Handbook 2005.zip
El-Hawary, Ferial - Ocean Engineering Handbook [CRC Press 2001].zip
EM 1110-1-4008 Engineer Manual, Design Liquid Process Piping [US Army 1999].pdf
Everest, F. Alton - The Master Handbook Of Acoustics [McGraw Hill 2001].pdf
Fisher - Control Valve Handbook 3rd Ed.pdf
Fuel Cell Handbook 5th Ed. [US DOE 2000].pdf
Godara, Lal Chand - Handbook of Antennas in Wireless Communications [CRC Press 2002].pdf
Golio, Mike - The RF and Microwave Handbook [CRC Press 2001].pdf
Handbook of Chemistry and Physics [partial].zip
Harris C.M. & Piersol A.G. - Harris' Shock And Vibration Handbook 5th Ed [McGraw Hill 2002].zip
Hickey - Electrical Engineers Portable Handbook [McGraw Hill 2004].pdf
Jones F.E. & Schoonover R.M. - Handbook of Mass Measurement [CRC 2002].zip
Karassik-Messina-Cooper-Heald - Pump Handbook 3rd Ed [McGraw-Hill 2001].pdf
Kreith & Berger - Mechanical Engineering Handbook, Chapter 3, Fluid Mechanics.pdf
Kreith, Frank - Mechanical Engineering Handbook (2000) [CRC Press].pdf
Kreith, Frank - The CRC Handbook of Thermal Engineering [CRC Press, 2000].pdf
Kreith, Frank - The CRC Handbook of Thermal Engineering [CRC Press, 2000].zip
Krieder, JF - Handbook of Heating Ventilation and Air Conditioning [CRC Press 2001] v2.zip
Krieder, JF - Handbook of Heating Ventilation and Air Conditioning [CRC Press 2001].pdf
Kutz, Myer - Mechanical Engineer?s Handbook 2nd Ed [Wiley 1998].zip
Lawrence A. Soltis - Wood handbook, Chapter 8, Structural Analysis Equations [Forest Products Laboratory 1999].pdf
Lide - Handbook of Chemistry and Physics [CRC 2003].pdf
Lyons W.C. - Standard Handbook Of Petroleum & Natural Gas Engineering Vol 1 [Gulf Publishing 1996].pdf
Lyshevski, S.E. - Nano and Microelectromechanical Systems Fundamentals [CRC Press 2001].pdf
Machinery's handbook 26th ed [Industrial Press].zip
Marghitu, Dan B. - Mechanical Engineer's Handbook [Academic Press 2001].pdf
Mathers - Welding of Aluminum and its Alloys [CRC 2002].zip
McMillan, G.K. Considine, D.M. - Process Industrial Instruments and Control Handbook [McGraw Hill 1999].pdf
Mechanical Engineering Handbook -Chapter 4 - Heat And Mass Transfer [Crc Press].pdf
Merritt F.S. & Ricketts J.T. - Building Design And Construction Handbook 6th Ed [McGraw Hill 2001].pdf
Mobley RK - Root Cause Failure Analysis [Butterworth Heinmann 1999].zip
Nayyar, Mohinder L. - Piping Handbook 7th Ed [Mcgraw-Hill 2000].pdf
Neamen - Semiconductor Physics And Devices 3rd Ed [Mcgraw Hill 2003].pdf
Neufert E & P - Architects' Data 3rd Ed [Blackwell Science].pdf
Nwoka, Osita D. I. & Hurmuzlu, Yildirim - Mechanical Systems Design Handbook [CRC Press 2002].pdf
Patnaik P. - Handbook of inorganic chemicals [McGraw Hill 2003].zip
Perry & Green - Chemical Engineers Handbook [McGraw Hill 1999].zip
Polyanin & Manzhirov - Handbook of Integral Equations [CRC Press 1998].pdf
Ramachandran-Paroli-Beaudoin-Delgado - Handbook of Thermal Analysis of Construction Materials [Noyes 2002].pdf
Ratay RT - Forensic Structural Engineering Handbook [McGraw Hill 2000].zip
Remsburg, Ralph - Thermal Design of Electronic Equipment [CRC Press 2001].pdf
Roberge P.R. - Handbook of Corrosion Engineering [McGraw-Hill 1999].zip
Rothbart H.A. - McGraw-Hill Cam Design Handbook [McGraw-Hill 2004].pdf
Rothwell & Cloud - Electromagnetics Handbook [CRC Press 2001].zip
Shackelford, James F. & Alexander W. - Materials Science and Engineering Handbook 3rd Ed [CRC Press 2001].zip
Shackelford, James F. & Alexander W. - Materials Science and Engineering Handbook [CRC Press 2001].pdf
Talbot D & J - Corrosion Science And Technology [CRC Press 1998].pdf
Thompson - Handbook of Mold, Tool and Die Repair Welding [William Andrew 1999].zip
Thompson, W - Handbook of Mold, Tool and Die Repair Welding [William Andrew 1999].zip
Vogel, HC - Fermentation & Biochemical Engineering Handbook 2nd Ed [Noyes].zip
Wai-Fah, Chen - Structural Engineering Handbook [CRC Press 1999] v2.pdf
Wai-Fah, Chen - Structural Engineering Handbook [CRC Press 1999] v3.zip
Wai-Fah, Chen - Structural Engineering Handbook [CRC Press 1999].pdf
Wang, S - Handbook of Air Conditioning and Refrigeration 2nd Ed [McGraw Hill].zip
Waxman, MF - Agrochemical & Pesticide Safety Handbook [CRC Press 1998].zip
Waynant R.W. & Ediger M.N. - Electro-Optics Handbook 2nd Ed [McGraw-Hill 2000].pdf
Weber - Handbook Of Lasers [CRC Press 2001].pdf
Weber, Marvin J. - Handbook of Optical Materials [CRC 2003].zip
Webster, JG - Measurement Instrumentation & Sensors Handbook [CRC Press 1999].zip
Whitaker, J.C. - Resource Handbook Of Electronics [CRC Press 2001].pdf
Wohlfarth - CRC Handbook of Thermodynamic Data of Copolymer Solutions [CRC Press 2000].zip



Mason & Devenport - Applied Aerodynamics Education, Aiaa-98-2791.pdf
McCormick - Aerodynamics, Aeronautics and Flight Mechanics [Partial Scan p1-179].pdf
Nielsen J.N. - Missile Aerodynamics [McGraw Hill 1960].pdf
Orme, J.S. & Sims, R.L. - Selected Performance Measurements Of The F-15 Active Thrust Axisymmetric Thrust-Vectoring Nozzle [NASA 1999].pdf
Roskam, Jan & Lan C.E. - Airplane Aerodynamics and Performance [DARcorporation 1997].pdf
Roskam, Jan - Airplane Flight Dynamics and Automatic Flight Controls, Part II [DARcorporation 1998].pdf
Seddon J. - Basic Helicopter Aerodynamics [BSP Prof. Books 1990].pdf
Talay, T.A. - Introduction To Aerodynamics Of Flight [NASA SP-367 1975].pdf
Theodore, C.R. - Helicopter Flight Dynamics Simulation With Refined Aerodynamic Modeling [PHD Thesis].pdf
Unknown - Aerodynamics of cars [Notes].pdf
US Army - Basic Aerodynamics AL0966 [US Army 1994].pdf
US Navy - Introduction to Helicopter Aerodynamics Workbook CNATRA P-401 [US Navy 2000].pdf


Airbus A3xx Simulator - Systems Manual.pdf
Aircraft Icing Handbook [2000 CAA].pdf
BDM-1054 - Boeing Design Manual - Titanium Alloys.pdf
Campbell, Richard L. - Efficient Viscous Design Of Aircraft Config - Aiaa-98-2539 [NASA].pdf
FAA Pilot's Handbook of Aeronautical Knowledge [FAA 2003].pdf
Kroo, Ilan & Shevel, Richard - Aircraft Design, Synthesis and Analysis [Desktop Aeronautics 2001].pdf
NASA - AIAA 2002-5664 Analysis Design and Optimization of Non-Cylindrical Fuselage for Blended-Wing-Body Vehicle [NASA 2002].pdf
Schaub, Hanspeter & Junkins John L. - Analytical Mechanics of Aerospace Systems [2002].pdf
Vickers-Supermarine Spitfire Mk.I~V - Aero Detail 8.pdf

Glomb - Architecture for Fiber-Optic Sensors and Actuators in Aircraft Propulsion Systems.pdf
Krzycki - How To Design, Build And Test Small Liquid-Fuel Rocket Engines [Rocketlab 1967].pdf
Mattingly, Jack D. - Elements Of Gas Turbine Propulsion.pdf
Noot, MJ & Mattheij, R.M.M. - Numerical Analysis Of Turbine Blade Cooling Ducts [Eindhoven Uni 1998].pdf
Rolls Royce - The Jet Engine 2nd Ed [Rolls Royce 1996].pdf
US Army aviation course - Gas Turbine Engines AL0993.pdf
US Army mechanic course - Principles of Gasoline and Diesel Fuel Systems OD1620.pdf
Us Army Mechanic Course - Principles Of Internal Combustion Engines Od1619.pdf


----------



## mjdk2007 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

Finkelstein - AutoCAD 2004 Bible [Wiley 2003].pdf
Middlebrook - AutoCAD 2005 For Dummies [Wiley 2004].pdf
Onstott, Scott - Enhancing Cad Drawings With Photoshop [Sybex 2005].pdf
Planchard & Planchard - Engineering design with Solid Works 2001Plus [SDC 2001].pdf

Bangash - Structural Details In Concrete [Blackwell Scientific 1992].pdf
DoT - Bridge Design Manual - Hydraulic Design [Missouri DoT 2000].pdf
DoT - Bridge Design Manual [DOT 2003].pdf
Dot - Design Manual (Metric) 2001 [DoT Washingtonstate 2001].pdf
DoT - Hydraulic Design Manual [DoT Texas 2004].pdf
Jaffe - Masonry Instant Answers [McGraw Hill 2004].pdf
Young - Structural Design And Laying Of Underground Drains [DOT 1984].pdf

Chaudhury M. & Pocius A.V. - Adhesion Science and Engineering Volume 2, The Mechanics of Adhesion Surfaces, Chemistry Applications [Elsevier 2002].pdf
Cheremisinof, N.P. - Advanced Polymer Processing Operations [Noyes 1998].pdf
Harper CA - Modern Plastics Handbook [McGraw-Hill 1999].zip
Jones, Robert M. - Mechanics of Composite Materials 2nd Ed 1999 [Taylor & Francis].pdf
Montaudo & Lattimer - Mass Spectrometry of Polymers [CRC 2002].pdf
SPI Plastics Engineering Handbook - Chapter - Injection Moulding of Thermosets.pdf

Apostol - Calculus Vol 1 2nd Ed [Wiley 1967].pdf
Cap_F_F_Mathematical_methods_in_physics_and_engineering_with_Mathematica_CRC_2003_339s_.djvu
Harvey - Excel Timesaving Techniques for Dummies [Wiley 2005].pdf
Hopgood, Adrian A. - Intelligent Systems for Engineers and Scientists [CRC Press 2000].zip
Knight - Basics of MATLAB and Beyond [CRC 2000].zip
Lee & Schiesser - ODE & PDE Routines in C,C++,Fortran,Java,Maple and Matlab [CRC 2004].zip
MacDonald - Excel The Missing Manual [OReily 2004].chm
Marchand & Holland - Graphics & GUIs with Matlab [CRC Press 2003].zip
Martinez, Angel & Wendy - Computational Statistics Handbook with Matlab [CRC Press 1997].pdf
Mathworks - Using MATLAB 6 (Graphics, 3D).pdf
Pao, Y. C. - Engineering Analysis, Interactive Methods and Programs With FORTRAN QuickBASIC MATLAB and Mathematica.pdf
Pao, Y.C - Engineering Analysis Interactive Methods and Programs With FORTRAN ver 2.pdf
Shallow Liquid Simulation Using Matlab (2001 Neumann).pdf
Sigmon & Davis - MatLab Primer [CRC Press 2002].zip
Skiena - The Algorithm Design Manual [Springer-Verlag 1997].pdf
TeX & LISP.zip
Visual - Excel Data Analysis Your Visual Blueprint To Analyzing Data, Charts and Pivot Tables [Wiley 2003].pdf
Walkenbach - Excel 2003 Bible [Wiley 2003].pdf
Wilson-Turcotte-Halpern- Adv Math & Mech App using MatLab Book-3rd Ed [CRC 2003].zip

Bokor-Hangos-Szederkenyi - Analysis and Control of Nonlinear Process Systems [Springer 2004].pdf
Coughanowr D.R. - Process Systems Analysis and Control, 2nd SI Ed [McGraw Hill 1991].pdf
MIT Lectures - Dynamics of Non-Linear Systems.zip
Unknown - Modern Control Engineering EE392 [Course Notes 2003].pdf


----------



## mjdk2007 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

http://rapidshare.com/files/42950083/Engineers_Collection_DVD1.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42950416/Engineers_Collection_DVD1.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42950719/Engineers_Collection_DVD1.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42951038/Engineers_Collection_DVD1.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42951322/Engineers_Collection_DVD1.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42951602/Engineers_Collection_DVD1.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42951914/Engineers_Collection_DVD1.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42952187/Engineers_Collection_DVD1.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42952489/Engineers_Collection_DVD1.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42952755/Engineers_Collection_DVD1.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42953054/Engineers_Collection_DVD1.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42953418/Engineers_Collection_DVD1.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42953724/Engineers_Collection_DVD1.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42954042/Engineers_Collection_DVD1.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42954329/Engineers_Collection_DVD1.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42954593/Engineers_Collection_DVD1.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42954858/Engineers_Collection_DVD1.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42955169/Engineers_Collection_DVD1.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42955426/Engineers_Collection_DVD1.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42955720/Engineers_Collection_DVD1.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42955986/Engineers_Collection_DVD1.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42956228/Engineers_Collection_DVD1.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42956482/Engineers_Collection_DVD1.part23.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42956731/Engineers_Collection_DVD1.part24.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42957002/Engineers_Collection_DVD1.part25.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42957298/Engineers_Collection_DVD1.part26.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42957605/Engineers_Collection_DVD1.part27.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42957926/Engineers_Collection_DVD1.part28.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42958176/Engineers_Collection_DVD1.part29.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42958487/Engineers_Collection_DVD1.part30.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42958765/Engineers_Collection_DVD1.part31.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42959068/Engineers_Collection_DVD1.part32.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42959418/Engineers_Collection_DVD1.part33.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42959801/Engineers_Collection_DVD1.part34.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42960115/Engineers_Collection_DVD1.part35.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42960398/Engineers_Collection_DVD1.part36.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42960658/Engineers_Collection_DVD1.part37.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42960878/Engineers_Collection_DVD1.part38.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42960903/Engineers_Collection_DVD1.part39.rar


----------



## mjdk2007 (7 نوفمبر 2007)

up up up upup


----------



## mjdk2007 (7 نوفمبر 2007)

اين ردودكم الجميلة ياجماعة ليكون ما عجبكم الموضوع


----------



## المهندس/عثمان (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*thanks Bro...*

That is Good


----------



## ابو رائد (8 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووور على هذا الجهد الرائع.
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## سعيد الشايب (26 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووور على هذا الجهد الرائع.
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (26 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاااااااااااااااك الله خير اخى الكريم على هاالمكتبة الجميله جدا


----------



## omaalrubaiee (27 نوفمبر 2007)

ما اعرف ليش يحمل الصفحه بدل الفايل وسعيك مشكور و الى الامام ان شاء الله


----------



## mjdk2007 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

عمر عبد الخالق قال:


> ما اعرف ليش يحمل الصفحه بدل الفايل وسعيك مشكور و الى الامام ان شاء الله


شكرا لك يااخي وللجميع اذاكان عندك رصيد على الربد شيير ادخل كلمة السر واسم المستخدم ثم حاول من جديد امااذا لم يكن لديك فعليك ان تنتظر حسب المدة التي يعطيك ياها الموقع


----------



## وائل عبده (12 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا ً و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## قلب الأحبة (12 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير 
وأجزل الله لك في العطاء وإن شاء الله ربنا يكرم ونحمل الله نقدر عليه , ,إذا واجهت مشاكل أكيد هنقول 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## تامر محمد عباس علي (13 ديسمبر 2007)

You will get Hasanaat in shaa Allah forever till Yaum Al-Keyaamah due to your good efforts & due to every one got information & made good use of it. Barak Allah feek


----------



## عاطف ابو القاسم (14 ديسمبر 2007)

ربنا يكرمك و يعيننا على تنزيلها :d :67: :68: 

ألف شكر


----------



## احمد بن عبد الحليم (14 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا مجهود طيب


----------



## رائف مازن الرجبي (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

السلام عليك يا أخي الكريم كيف الحال انني انتهز هذه الفرصة لشكرك على هذه المكتبة الضخمة من الكتب الميكانيكية عسى الله ان يوفقك في الدنيا والاخر


----------



## Ahmed Shennawy (15 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووور على هذا الجهد الرائع.
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد البنوليدي (15 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نور الزمان (15 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله بعمرك


----------



## أنس نصير (17 ديسمبر 2007)

great ........
wonderful.............
thanks toooooo much............
can u get manual sol. for it ?


----------



## اكديد (26 ديسمبر 2007)

مجهود جبار ...
بارك الله فيك.....


----------



## essam (27 ديسمبر 2007)

goooooooooooooooooooood luck


----------



## مهندس احمد غازى (14 مارس 2008)

شكلرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير ..


----------



## مممح (16 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الكتب القيمة.


----------



## mag1979 (29 أبريل 2008)

مشكور
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (1 مايو 2008)

الهم اعتقه واعتقنا من النار


----------



## أبو نهاد (1 مايو 2008)

وسام تميز الي حصلت عليه من ملتقى بهديك ايه .......هههههه


----------



## ايهاب ققق (1 مايو 2008)

*م/ايهاب*

:75:والله يا اخي ما أدري ماذا أقول 
شكر الله لك وبارك فيك


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (1 مايو 2008)

والله يا اخ mjdk2007 مجهودك اكبر من انه ينرد عليه
( عجز اللسان )


----------



## dhiaaa (2 مايو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد خليفة (3 مايو 2008)

exxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxcelent


----------



## مهندس احمد غازى (3 مايو 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## خالد المحمدي (3 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Eng. Zeyad (14 مايو 2009)

كتب أكثر من رائعه ولكن اللنكات لا تعمل ...

ونشكرك على مجهودك يا Mjdk ...


----------



## malika_ahmed (14 مايو 2009)

je vous remercie beaucoup c'est vraiment une chose extraordinaire


----------



## fmharfoush (15 مايو 2009)

مشكووور على هذا الجهد الرائع.
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (25 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس .. وبارك الله فيك وفي هذا المجهود . إنها فعلا مجموعة رائعة ، ونحن ننتظر منك المزيد كما وعدت.
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## مهندس مصر (27 أكتوبر 2009)

ما أروع مشاركتك 

جزاك الله كل الخير ونفعك ونفع بك


----------



## Eng. Zeyad (27 نوفمبر 2009)

ألف شكر...


----------



## سمير شربك (27 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور وبالتوفيق


----------



## ahmed elhlew (28 نوفمبر 2009)

يوجد خطأ عند التحميل ولكن نشكرك على المجهود


----------



## sadig208 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*اكثر الله من امثالك لأعلا كلمة وعزة الاسلام والمسلمين*


----------



## elmalwany (17 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم اللة كل خير ونتمنى منكم المزيد والمزيد


----------



## م\محمدسلطان (11 مايو 2010)

up up up upu


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (11 مايو 2010)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الرائع.
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## aboudi_y (11 مايو 2010)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## midofm (11 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فى عملك ورزقك الاخلاص فى القول والعمل وارجو من المشرفين تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## wassim sahyoun (13 مايو 2010)

thank very much, and gazak allah khayra
thats great
...


----------



## وصفي ثابت (20 أكتوبر 2010)

فعلاً انها مكتبة ضخمة !!!
حياك الله يا اخي واتمنى لك التوفيق الدائم.


----------



## shareif (1 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور علي الجهد ربنا يعظم اجرك


----------



## shareif (1 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## firasqurany (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا باشا بسانا مضطر بدي كتاب
,fundamentals of gas turbine .for bathie
اذا في مجال يا اخوان


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (9 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
والله انا قلت ان عقلي يتحمل خليني اخش على اول جزء من الدي في دي وكانت المفاجئة التاريخية الكبرى 
*Download not available تقبل تحياتـــــــــــــــــي*

*The following download is not available:*


----------



## سعيد معمل (9 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## kliimant (30 يوليو 2021)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## Faris Dishly (29 أكتوبر 2021)

أنا دارس هندسة مدنية و بدي ادرس هندسة ميكانيكة
و رح نزل الكتب اللي حاطون
الله يجزيك خير


----------

